

Customer acquisition: 1 big customer vs. many smaller companies - Rezal

As a SaaS company would you focus on getting 1 big customer (longer sales cycle) or many smaller ones? Our company OpenCanvas.co helps businesses in travel to create and publish travel routes &amp; itineraries on iPhone &amp; Android (white label apps). I think this question applies to all sorts of SaaS companies. Any suggestions?
======
czbond
The answer I believe is different for every industry. For customer opportunity
- you need to ask: Who likes to be cutting edge? Who are influencing
companies? What are deal sizes? Where is the customer need already being felt
and/or expressed? The path I would suggest (for B2B sales),is to get a few
smaller companies (who may be cutting edge, and that the BigCo looks to as
industry leaders) and solve their problem and make them extremely happy. Work
out the bugs, refine the case studies, refine the messaging & value props, and
then use those to approach BigCo's.

